# Colorful closet find



## Screwtop (Feb 17, 2019)

I found these in a closet at my grandfathers house in Pennsylvania. He found these over the years of searching for antique odds and ends.


----------



## Bucket (Feb 18, 2019)

Beautiful! Looks like you have some nice ones in there. Pretty sure most of those cat's eyes are U.S. made. I love finding marbles! I've found 9 in my creeks since Thanksgiving. Looking for bottles and those are nice surprises!


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 19, 2019)

Bucket said:


> Beautiful! Looks like you have some nice ones in there. Pretty sure most of those cat's eyes are U.S. made. I love finding marbles! I've found 9 in my creeks since Thanksgiving. Looking for bottles and those are nice surprises!




You seem to know about these things. I can't tell what is what. I don't know if some are agate, porcelain or what. I have a screwy looking marble with a swirl, and a section that looks like it has a hole in it. Do you know what companies some of them were manufactures by?


----------



## Bucket (Feb 19, 2019)

I probably know enough to be dangerous! But I've been hunting and collecting marbles for years and I have some really good resource books. I'd be happy to try to help! Post some pix of the ones you're puzzling over...a couple of different views/angles, on a neutral background (a grey t-shirt works great) and good lighting.


----------



## Bucket (Feb 19, 2019)

I think I see the one you're referring to with the swirl and hole. It almost looks like a glazed china but would need a closer pic to know better. You have at least two Benningtons in that group of Clay's, a blue and a red shooter. I think I also see some Akro Agate (company name) corkscrews and helmets in the bigger bunch.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Screwtop (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Screwtop (Feb 19, 2019)

This is a weird one. It has two "holes" or dimples on opposite ends. I have no clue what it is made of.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Screwtop (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Screwtop (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## yacorie (Feb 19, 2019)

I know nothing about marbles but you’ve got some cool ones.  Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Bucket (Feb 19, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 187144
> 
> This is a weird one. It has two "holes" or dimples on opposite ends. I have no clue what it is made of.



I really think this one is actually a bead! Looks to be made out of porcelain.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 19, 2019)

It entered my mind. I'll post better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Bucket (Feb 19, 2019)

1 & 4 (l to r) look like Akro Agate corkscrews to me. 2 & 3 I need to see the other side. And 5 looks like an Akro patch.


----------



## Bucket (Feb 19, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 187142


Ack...this (orange) was the pic I was looking at when I said Akro corkscrews & patch!


----------



## Bucket (Feb 19, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 187143



This one looks like a worn red Bennington...is there any glaze left on it? Their 'eyes' are where the marbles touched each other while firing. Alternatively it could just be a crockery marble. But the red really makes me think Bennington.


----------



## Bucket (Feb 19, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 187146



The all blue marble on left is probably a game marble, although Vitro Agate (one of my favorite marble companies because it was out of nearby Parkersburg, WV) did make some solid color opaques. Do the two in the middle have any pontil marks (particularly #3)? I've been at a work training all day so my eyes are starting to cross lol, but I'll post more tomorrow!


----------

